# Cherche CD d'installation Mac OS X 10.2 (ou 10.3)



## davidgmmartin (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'utilise un PC depuis maintenant plus de 15 ans, mais un de mes "fantasmes" inavoués et insatisfait a toujours été de me frotter à l'univers Mac. Par manque de sous, de temps et surtout d'opportunités (tous mes employeurs ont toujours utilisé des PC), je n'en ai jamais eu l'occasion.

Un ami m'a récemment donné un iMac G3 400 MHz, parce qu'il ne s'en servait plus et... parce qu'il ne marche plus depuis déjà 2 ou 3 ans. Au démarrage, la machine se bloque et affiche fièrement "sh-2.05a#" en haut à gauche.
Une recherche Google m'a donné quelques pistes (fcsk -y, notamment), j'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes de résolution du problème, mais rien n'y fait.

Le mieux serait sans doute de réinstaller proprement le système, en formatant le disque et en repartant de zéro. Seul hic : je n'ai eu aucun CD avec l'iMac, et mon ami ne sait pas ce qu'il a fait des ces CD d'origine (la machine étant en panne depuis plusieurs années, j'ai peu d'espoir).

Je pensais (naïvement ?) que je pourrais en trouver d'occase sur le Net, auprès de gens ayant fait évoluer leur système (ou leur équipement), mais je n'en ai pas trouvé. Ca ne se fait pas, dans le monde du Mac ? Ou alors n'ai-je pas cherché au bon endroit / sur les bons sites ?

Quelqu'un ici pourrait-il me guider un peu dans ma quête, ou me prêter lesdits CD le temps que je refasse l'install ?
Ou alors dois-je passer chez un revendeur Apple ?

J'espère que la remise en état de cet iMac 1) est possible et 2) ne me coûtera pas trop cher, sinon devrai laisser tomber en attendant une autre occasion...

Merci d'avance de vos réponses,

David

C'est pas tout jeune ça&#8230; Je sais même plus quel système était fourni avec cette machine ? Un 9 peut-être&#8230;

Je te transfère dans "Classic Mac"&#8230;


----------



## Dramis (19 Juillet 2010)

Tu as regardé sur ebay, il y a encore du osx panther, il te faut un vd noir.


----------



## davidgmmartin (19 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Tu as regardé sur ebay, il y a encore du osx panther, il te faut un vd noir.



D'abord, merci de ta réponse.

Je ne suis pas sûr de 2 choses :
1) si mon iMac a un lecteur CD ou DVD : y a-t-il un moyen de le savoir (sachant qu'il ne démarre pas) ?
2) si Panther tournera : le proc est un 400 MHz, et pour le moment y'a 192 Mo de RAM - mais je peux en rajouter au besoin, j'ai des barrettes en rab - d'ailleurs, encore une question : je peux le "gonfler" à combien de RAM ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2010)

Panther tournera sur un 400 &#8230; Lentement, mais il tournera (mieux que Jaguar en tous cas), mais avec 192 Mo, tu passeras plus de temps à regarder tourner la roue chromatique qu'à faire autre chose ! Pour que ça fonctionne un tant soit peu, faudrait au moins le passer à 512 Mo, mais 1 Go, le maximum sur cette machine &#8230; via 2 barrettes de 512 Mo de PC133 qu'elle supporte (mais attention, de la "no parity" seulement), ça serait encore mieux !

Cela dit, pour trouver ça, sauf à ce qu'un généreux donateur de CD originaux ne se manifeste ici, ça n'est que sur les petites annonces ou les sites d'enchères que tu trouveras ça.

Il y a eu trois modèles d'iMac G3/400, les deux premiers étaient dotés d'un lecteur de DVD, et le dernier d'un graveur de CD-RW. Aucun des trois n'était fourni avec un Mac OSs X exploitable (8.6 pour le premier, 9.0.4 pour le second, et 9.1 pour le troisième, avec pour les derniers vendus de cette série Mac OS X 10.0.3, qui était une version totalement inexploitable de Mac OS X (les premières versions vraiment utilisable était les 10.2.x, mais les 10.3.x sont ce qui va le mieux sur cette machine, car mieux optimisé et plus rapide que les 10.2.x.

Par contre, Mac OS X 10.3, lui était fourni sur 4 CD (trois "noirs" et un blanc pour les outils développeur), je n'ai pas connaissance de version "DVD" de Mac OS X 10.3 autres que "bundle" (c'est à dire fournies avec une machine d'un modèle donné, et inutilisables sur un autre modèle), et encore, même comme ça, je ne suis pas certain qu'il y en ait eu !

En théorie, elle peut faire tourner Tiger (10.4), mais je te le déconseille, déjà, chez moi, sur un Pismo avec 100 Mhz de mieux et 1 Go de Ram (PowerBook G3/500), je trouve que c'est limite &#8230;


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Ha ? Mon père avait un iMac 450 avec 1 Go de RAM et aucun problème sous Tiger (avec une installation propre, pas en mise à jour).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ha ? Mon père avait un iMac 450 avec 1 Go de RAM et aucun problème sous Tiger (avec une installation propre, pas en mise à jour).




Mon fils en avait aussi un, et j'avais aussi tenté de le passer sous Tiger, mais on est vite revenu à Panther, mais bon, il n'avait que 384 mo de Ram ! Cela dit, là on parle d'un 400, et sur mon Pismo, avec l'overclock d'une de mes deux cartes processeur à 500 Mhz, j'ai bien pu mesurer la différence : 500, c'est "tout juste", 400, c'est "trop juste" (avec 1 Go de Ram dans les deux cas, et pour info, d'après les tests "GeekBench" publiés dans MacTracker, mon Pismo 500 (note 275) est bien plus proche d'un iMac 600 (note 291) que d'un iMac 500 (note 229, soit à peine plus que mon Pismo en 400 Mhz avec une note de 225)).


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2010)

C'est peut-être aussi à cause du DD. En plus des 1 Go, j'avais mis un très bon DD IDE.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est peut-être aussi à cause du DD. En plus des 1 Go, j'avais mis un très bon DD IDE.



Le DD de mon Pismo est un 80 Go à 4200 Tr/mn, comme bête de course, on fait mieux, et je te rappelle que GeekBench ne teste pas les périphériques (disque et vidéo), uniquement la puissance de calcul et les performances mémoire !


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le DD de mon Pismo est un 80 Go à 4200 Tr/mn, comme bête de course, on fait mieux, et je te rappelle que GeekBench ne teste pas les périphériques (disque et vidéo), uniquement la puissance de calcul et les performances mémoire !



Certes mais je parlais d'un utilisation courante. Mon père a utiliser son iMac DV 450 sous Tiger près de deux ans comme ça, jusqu'au jour ou ... paf le THT ... -> PowerBook G4


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Certes mais je parlais d'un utilisation courante.



Ben, dans ce cadre là, il était plus facile de lire un Divx sous VLC sur mon Pismo que sur l'iMac G3/600 de ma fille*, par exemple !

(*) Sous Tiger, of course &#8230; L'iMac, pas ma fille !


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, dans ce cadre là, il était plus facile de lire un Divx sous VLC sur mon Pismo que sur l'iMac G3/600 de ma fille*, par exemple !
> 
> (*) Sous Tiger, of course  L'iMac, pas ma fille !



Je ne suis pas sur que mon père ait déjà eu des divx 

Par contre iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, iTunes, Lecteur DVD, Mail, Office, et pour tout ça pas de soucis.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2010)

Idem que melaure sur mon G3 500Mhz , avec 512Mo de ram .
Le HDD est un simple 3.5" 7200TPM .


----------



## Jimjimjim (27 Septembre 2010)

10.2 ou 10.3 ça t'intéresse?

Il_y_a_les_MP_pour_ça_ou_l_envoi_indirect_de_mail_via_ton_profil_mais_si_tu_mets_ton_adresse_mail_ici_tu_vas_te_faire_spammer_a_mort@jepourrismaboite.com


----------



## AAAAAAA (23 Octobre 2010)

SALUT DAVIDGMMARTIN

JE VIENS DE VOIR TON MESSAGE QUE MAINTENANT
J'ai CE QU'IL TE FAUT.
Le mieux serait de m'appeler au 06 XX XX XX XX
A plus

Tu cherches à te faire harceler ? Jamais de N° de tél ou d'adresse mail dans la partie publique d'un forum, tu as la possibilité de contacter un membre via la page de son profil public (MP ou mail par l'intermédiaire de MacGe).


----------



## iMacounet (23 Octobre 2010)

AAAAAAA a dit:


> SALUT DAVIDGMMARTIN
> 
> JE VIENS DE VOIR TON MESSAGE QUE MAINTENANT
> J'ai CE QU'IL TE FAUT.
> ...


Ta ta ta pas de numéros de téléphone en public !


----------



## lpl (26 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un iMac G3 350 Mhz RAM 1GO et disque dur 7200 tour/min de 80 GO en dual boot tiger et Debian et je peux te dire que ça tourne pas mal du tout.


----------

